
One of world's biggest container ships arrives in the UK - mrlonglong
https://news.sky.com/story/hmm-algeciras-worlds-largest-container-ship-arrives-in-uk-for-first-time-12006469
======
LargoLasskhyfv
[1] [https://www.shippingandfreightresource.com/hmm-algeciras-
lar...](https://www.shippingandfreightresource.com/hmm-algeciras-largest-
container-vessel-on-earth/)

“HMM Algeciras” is the _first of twelve_ 24,000 TEU class vessels scheduled to
be sequentially delivered until September 2020 out of _a total of 20_ , with
the balance 8 planned for delivery from second quarter of 2021 onwards."

 _BAM!_

edit: [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Merchant_Marine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Merchant_Marine)

Living in Hamburg with its port since 2004 it was exiting at first, to see
these large ships come and go, and the rumbling sounds they make when they are
turned around by tug-boats on the river, to even fit into their berths.
Altough they weren't that large by then. Then the little economic hiccup [3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Financial_crisis_of_2007%E2%80...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Financial_crisis_of_2007%E2%80%932008)
happened, and it seemed to me like less ships come and go. Anyways, they got
larger, and larger, and then it was almost boring, like almost every month in
the local press: "Largest container ship ever first time in port!" Oh, really?
Again?

Anyways, when I'm at home, awake and hear some fog-horn honking from afar, I
open [4]
[https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:9.846/cent...](https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:9.846/centery:53.538/zoom:12)
to see who it is :)

Right now [5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMA_CGM_Alexander_von_Humboldt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMA_CGM_Alexander_von_Humboldt)
is leaving port destined for Rotterdam. Made headlines also, a while ago.

It reminds me a little bit of the very incremental improvements in CPUs since
about 2005. One could do this and that, but it would be uneconomical. The same
goes for these giants. Any larger, and they have less ports to dock, because
they don't fit, can't pass through channels, or twist and warp too much in
rough seas with current materials. So it is slow steaming with greener engines
instead.

[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_steaming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_steaming)

Funny Captain playing Star Wars theme on the horn of MSC Zoe in 2015 :)

[7]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8DMd1ddl68](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8DMd1ddl68)
(4m33s)

HMM Algeciras a week ago in Hamburg during docking

[8]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZdIJFdP3AM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZdIJFdP3AM)
(5m16s)

------
mrlonglong
It's mind boggling how quickly they built this ship. Keel laid down late Sept
2019 and launched just two months later in December. Arrived here today after
two months voyage from the Far East.

